# Anyone Preg with #1 after HSG??



## g_and_t

Hiya,

I had an HSG and a TV scan on Friday and have thankfully been given the all clear in that department. The doc said a lot of ladies fall preg after having that done, so I wondered if anyone had any good news experience falling preg after an HSG? 

I would love to hear some of your positive stories...

xxxx


----------



## skweek35

I am just one of the many HSG success stories. I had my HSG scan in Jan and fell pregnant just 6 weeks later. 
My SIL is another success story - she fell pregnant within days of having her HSG scan. 

GL and tons of :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## g_and_t

skweek35 said:


> I am just one of the many HSG success stories. I had my HSG scan in Jan and fell pregnant just 6 weeks later.
> My SIL is another success story - she fell pregnant within days of having her HSG scan.
> 
> GL and tons of :dust: coming your way!!

Oh wow, that's promising then!! I thought it was just a myth!! Lol...

I have to go back to discuss all our results with doc on 23 may (nhs waiting lists!!!) but DB has been tested before and was fine so fingers crossed we get it right before the appointment!! 

Thanks for responding and cheering me up!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Torontogal

I don't know if they're related but I had this test too in February of last year and got pregnant in the summer...


----------



## mamawananotha

In Nov of 2009 I had an SHG (the saline test, not the dye test) and became pregnant during the same cycle. Delivered a perfectly healthy baby boy 9 months later :)

I was actually worried this time around TTC#2 that the SHG was the only reason I got pregnant in the first place. I had heard the stories of those tests creating a few months of being extra-fertile and was worried that without it we couldn't get pregnant again.


----------



## g_and_t

mamawananotha said:


> In Nov of 2009 I had an SHG (the saline test, not the dye test) and became pregnant during the same cycle. Delivered a perfectly healthy baby boy 9 months later :)
> 
> I was actually worried this time around TTC#2 that the SHG was the only reason I got pregnant in the first place. I had heard the stories of those tests creating a few months of being extra-fertile and was worried that without it we couldn't get pregnant again.

Thanks, that's great news! I'm so looking forward to this cycle now, I'm currently about cd6 so will soon be time to start getting down to business... 

Thanks for getting in touch...! 

Take care and have a safe and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## kayy39

My story is pretty interesting. I got an HSG back in September because a couple of my friends were having fertility issues (blocked tubes). I am now 39 was 38 when I had the test. I basically wasn't trying to get pregnant and had never been pregnant not that I ever tried but i never go pregnant for 5 yrs on the pullout method with my ex. Anyhow, fast forward met boyfriend in December ended up pregnant in February using pullout method...doctor suspects the HSG test cleared my tubes. They say sometimes there is a small amout of debris but not serious blockage.


----------



## manuiti

Ok, so I've just had an IVF cycle but did my HSG the same day I went in for my first follicle scan for that cycle. And I've just got my first ever bfp! Whether the HSG had anything to do with helping implantation I have no idea.

Hope it works for you though!!! FXd! :thumbup:


----------



## g_and_t

kayy39 said:


> My story is pretty interesting. I got an HSG back in September because a couple of my friends were having fertility issues (blocked tubes). I am now 39 was 38 when I had the test. I basically wasn't trying to get pregnant and had never been pregnant not that I ever tried but i never go pregnant for 5 yrs on the pullout method with my ex. Anyhow, fast forward met boyfriend in December ended up pregnant in February using pullout method...doctor suspects the HSG test cleared my tubes. They say sometimes there is a small amout of debris but not serious blockage.

Wow thats great.... im pretty sure the flush out must clear 'something'.... i just hope its the same in my case!! 

Thanks for letting me know... 
xxx


----------



## g_and_t

manuiti said:


> Ok, so I've just had an IVF cycle but did my HSG the same day I went in for my first follicle scan for that cycle. And I've just got my first ever bfp! Whether the HSG had anything to do with helping implantation I have no idea.
> 
> Hope it works for you though!!! FXd! :thumbup:

oh wow thats great news!!! I have some friends going through IVF and werent so lucky on first round, so are waiting to try again. 

I am currently in my 2ww but have been really ill for the last week while we were supposed to be bding!! have had terrible flu, cough and high fevers..... so havent bd'd as much as hoped..... typical that it had to happen on the cycle I have had my highest hopes on (as its right after the HSG!).... BBT chart isnt very clear either as my temp was so high so its all over the place.... 

So i am not convinced at all.... but at least the path has hopefully been cleared and if not this month then we'll give it a good go next month!

thanks for your positive feedback

xx


----------



## dovkav123

I had my test done today and everything is OK.
We'll do IUI on Monday and I'll let you know if we got lucky!


----------

